

How 6 Harvard Grads Turned $5000 into the Uber for MBA Talent - rankpay
https://www.rankpay.com/hourlynerd/?utm_source=hackernews.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=HourlyNerd

======
greenyoda
I'm not sure how consulting can be compared to Uber. A taxi is a commodity:
the closest Uber car that shows up is no different from any other one. But if
I have a specific issue that I want to hire a consultant for, I'm not going to
want a "generic MBA" \- I'd want a consultant who has extensive domain
experience with the problem I want to solve (and preferably one who can give
me references from people who they've helped with similar problems).

For example, if I ran a consumer-oriented startup business and wanted help
with a market research problem, I wouldn't hire a consultant who has only
worked at investment banks.

